# Welcome Tinkerbelle78! *



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello there! 

Well this is my first time posting a message so you may have to excuse my dodgy abbreviations!! Both myself and DH are 28-married for 2 years and ttc for 2 years!! Tests show that everything is OK although I do have irregular periods and nobody can find a cause.  DH has low motility on SA.

We've now been through 3 cycles of Clomid with a BFN each time.  Went back to our lovely consultant at the Birmingham Womens today who has started us on 3 more cycles of Clomid.  We have to go back at christmas and if still no good news then discuss IVF.

We have decided not to tell family or friends as we wouldn't want them feeling awkward around us as many have babies and more on the way.  I too would love to chat with anybody going though the same thing!

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi there Tinkerbelle, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Hope you don't mind but I split your post out so you have your own welcome topic here so people can say hi to you.

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having ttc. Have you find the clomid regulates your cycle at all? Many women find it does. 
I don't blame you for not telling your family - I chose not to either for similar reasons.

Here's a few links that might get you started.

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *  CLICK HERE 

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~* CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~*CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~* CLICK HERE

You can also talk to people in your local area on the Location boards.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Looking forward to seeing you around!

C~x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya Tinkerbelle78

I am also 28 and on Clomid, I just wanted to say that there is a great group of girls on the Clomid thread all going through the same thing, so can be very supportive. Lots of    for you and hope to see you on the thread

Emma xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for the replys!!

Am still finding my cyber feet and managed to stumble on the Clomid message board so have found it useful to read the postings on there!!  Clomid has helped loads with my cycle now 28-31 days whereas before it could be 31-60 days-the most frustrating thing is that nobody knows why!!! PCOS was considered but they've now decided that it's not PCOS  

I do feel bad not telling people closest to us but I really couldn't face all the questions and the fact that our lack of childmaking would be discussed at family gatherings!!! maybe I am slightly paranoid! Luckily for me, my parents already have grandchildren thanks to my brother but my DH is an only child and his mum is desperate to be a gran-guess we will just have to keep trying!!!!

Look foward to 'talking' soon!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah my mum was the same - desperate to be a gran. Incidently I have 4 brothers but, frankly, 2 or them you are a waste of space (love them though I do) one is not interested and the other would rather watch Arsenal play than start having babies - it was all down to me! Heh, no pressure there then! 

There's a great thread on here where we discussed things to say when people ask you that Akward question about when you're going to start having babies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91444.0
You won't be able to view it just yet as it's in a restricted area but once you've been around and posted a few more times then you will be able to read it.

Have you had a scan to confirm you don't have PCOS? It seems to me that with irregular cyces like that you must have some kind of hormonal imbalance somewhere? 

C~x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for the reply!!

I have had blood tests which I was told were 'normal' (whatever that means!!! ) and I had an ultrasound scan which at the time showed that I may have one ovary that was PCOS although they couldn't confirm it.  However, had Laparoscopy in Feb of this year and the consultant said that everything was normal.

It's annoying as I do have some symptoms of PCOS-weight that is hard to shift although that may be my love of junk food!!!   DH had low motility on his SA but consultant has reassured us that we could still conceive naturally!!!So am a bit baffled!!

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hiya 

Just wanted to say I am kinda in the same boat as well. I have symptoms of PCOS, weight, ecess hair, depression,irregular periods but my blood test have shown that I don't have it, I did have ultra sound but they couldn't seemy ovaries properly. They can tell me that I am not ovualting so at the oment have had my clomid dose put up to 100mg. Yet my con has told me if I dont ov on 100 they are going to put me on metaformin, another drug which is used in the treatment of PCOS, to help increase the egg quality and lose weight. So even though I am on Clomid, I still dont have any answers which is frustrating. Good luck to all of you 

Emma xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Tinkerbelle78* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Tinkerbelle78,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello!

Thank you everyone for your advice and introducing yourselves!! Have just come back from home and have told my mum everything and she has been really good so I feel a bit of relief at the mo!!!

Hope everybody is enjoying the sunshine!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle,

Thought I'd say Hi, as me and my DH are in a similar position to you.  I have irregular periods and my DH has low sperm motility. However, we have been told that I shouldn't start Clomid in case it makes things worse (!).  We are just waiting for an appointment with the fertility specialist at the hospital now to explore what other options are open to us...

We didn't tell anyone that we were ttc for the first year but we have begun to tell those closest to us and have found it really helpful.  However, it is hard when all around seem to get pregnant and I sympathise with not wanting to be the focus of people's pitying conversations!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have also told one of my closest friends who is currently 12 weeks pregnant and she has been really good-doesn't pity-well not yet anyway!!! 

am going back to consultant just before christmas if still no BFP!!think he is looking along the lines of IVF although DH has to do another test next mth and depending on the result will depend on whether we can try IUI.

Good Luck!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hello again. just been talking to you in other thread and saw this one. speak later i hope.

kitten77


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i choose to tell my best friends and family as you do get more support it can be very hard just trying to keep it between the 2 of you as you dont want to say things that may upset each other.like you all my friends are having or have had babys latest my best friend has just had wee girl last week. they may not know how we totaly feel but true friends will be there through the tears and celabrate with the joys. i hope it all works out for you

keepinghope xxx


----------

